

From Microsoft: Windows 8.1, more Windows fail - tanglesome
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9243720/Steven_J._Vaughan_Nichols_From_Microsoft_more_Windows_fail

======
bdfh42
Quite a good "rant" if you like that sort of thing (I do).

I have a Windows 8 box for testing and I tested the upgrade to 8.1. First I
had to get it bang up to date before I could "see" the upgrade in the Windows
store to replace the OS (sigh...) Total update time excluding downloads was 4
hours. Admittedly the box is not exactly high end.

And the result is just as crappy as Windows 8 as far as I can see with just a
tad more confusion (if possible) about how to find programs you want to run to
get things done.

I think that my next personal laptop will run Chrome.

